
Free London School of Business and Finance MBA lectures - tortilla
http://www.facebook.com/LSBFGlobalMBA
======
falsestprophet
Important note: The London School of Business and Finance [1] is not
accredited and not affiliated with the #1 ranked [2] London Business School
[3].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_School_of_Business_and_F...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_School_of_Business_and_Finance)
[2] [http://rankings.ft.com/businessschoolrankings/global-mba-
ran...](http://rankings.ft.com/businessschoolrankings/global-mba-rankings) [3]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Business_School>

~~~
paulhart
True, seems that the MBA is awarded by the University of Wales though, which
is fully accredited.

------
brd
link to press release about it:
<http://www.lsbf.org.uk/globalmba/globalmba.html>

They're pushing a try before you buy model. Interesting idea and I certainly
won't complain about gaining access to high quality MBA lectures for free.

~~~
jayp08
how do MBA course like this stack up against a regular MBA from any B-school??

------
heavenshallburn
Are they hosted somewhere other than Facebook, for those of us without
Facebook accounts?

~~~
habitatforus
Yes, youtube:

<http://www.youtube.com/user/LSBFLondon>

I have a facebook account, but I don't want to give out all my info, so I am
watching the videos on youtube.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Not to mention that the Facebook App's interface and usability are horrible.

~~~
rufugee
Not to mention that it appears to do absolutely nothing on Linux with
Chrome...it's just blank.

